# Remote Coder with 5 yrs exp. searching for Remote Coding Job



## Chocolatemama (Jan 3, 2012)

Shelly Amos, CPC
Houston, TX.   77095
832-593-4274
fredshel5@yahoo.com

Dear Human Resource:

I am interested  Remote Diagnostic Outpatient Coder or HCC coding position you may have available. Having gathered the details about the position you may have available, I am certain that it is the kind of job I have been looking for.

I am currently attending DeVry University, in the Health Information Management Program and also have 14 yrs of experience in the Medical field as a National Certified Medical Assistant, Research Data Manager & CPC Medical Coder. I am ready to put my skills and training to use. I am a hard worker, a quick learner, a team player, dependable, and I am enthusiastic about becoming a member of and being able to work for your organization. I know my qualifications are what you are looking for. Here are some of the skills I am currently using.

* Data Entry
*3M encoder
* Administrative Duties
* Medical Coding (ICD-9, CPT, HCPCS)
* Microsoft Word, Excel, Outlook & Access
* Proficient in Internet skills
* Analytical and Problem solving skills

I really appreciate the time you have taken out of your busy day for me, and hope to set up an interview with you as soon as possible. My resume is attach to this e-mail, which provide more details on my background. Please feel free to contact me at 832-593-4274, Thank you for your time.


----------

